# CONVERT YOUR WEBCAM INTO A SECURITY CAMERA GADGET(SPY CAM)



## rahul2112 (Aug 31, 2011)

In this era of _cam to cam_ chatting more often than not, most of us have an old webcam or a spare webcam which is not in use, you can turn that cam into a spy camera.

· For those who are thinking of giving away their spare webcam can leave that idea as that old webcam can be turned into security camera or a spy cam _*gadget*_.


· Now, for the WINDOWS users I recommend TIN CAM software which can be easily downloaded from internet on trial basis, it is a simple piece of monitoring software that can record video and still images from the webcam.


· Procedure to use- Make sure your webcam is plugged in and then boot up TIN CAM and allow the software to run through the wizard.


· Then it will detect your webcam and then that software will offer you several options such as – multiple remote video streams from different camera or streaming videos to secure web pages.


· It can even be configured to switch off or on at regular interval , you can easily record the video and still images , almost providing all the application of security cameras _*gadget*_.


· For the MAC OS users FACETIME or QUICK TIMES are compatible software and for LINUX users ZONE MINDERS are the suitable software.


So, with the help of certain software we can change the usage of certain *GADGETS*, this is the fun of *TECHNOLOGY* for you!!!!!


----------

